# Putting up a drywall ceiling...will need to drill into concrete.



## netvivi (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi all,

I did a search but couldn't find anything related to the topic so I thought I would ask the question directly. We are looking to finish our basement in our condo and it currently has a concrete ceiling. We are planning on drilling into the concrete to put up the framing so we can attach drywall to it. We are located in Toronto and hoping to double check that this (i.e. drilling into the concrete ceiling) isn't for any reason against building code.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

can't see why you couldn't do that, but consider gluing the board directly to the ceiling maybe?
plumbers and electricians hang stuff off ceilings all the time.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Use construction adhesive and tapcon screws. Use strips of appropriate thickness plywood to reduce splitting - when attaching to the concrete.

If there are ridges on the concrete from the forms = chip, or grind those flat - to allow the wood to lay flat.


----------



## Dairylander (Nov 9, 2009)

Definitely clear this with the condo board.
Your ceiling is your neighbor's floor.
There is serious liability here.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

Dairylander said:


> Definitely clear this with the condo board.
> Your ceiling is your neighbor's floor.
> There is serious liability here.


 must mean his neighbor lives with him since its his basement:laughing:


----------



## Dairylander (Nov 9, 2009)

tpolk said:


> must mean his neighbor lives with him since its his basement:laughing:


Hah! Missed that.
So you have a townhouse then?
Is it pre-cast spancrete?
Poured in place?
What does it look like from below?


----------



## netvivi (Feb 14, 2010)

Dairylander said:


> Hah! Missed that.
> So you have a townhouse then?
> Is it pre-cast spancrete?
> Poured in place?
> What does it look like from below?


I am not sure what kind of concrete it is. I guess the concern isn't so much about the condo board as they didn't seem to have an issue but just wanted to make sure there isn't some obscure rule in the Toronto building code preventing us from doing this...as we're trying to get permits.


----------



## tpolk (Nov 7, 2009)

if all the floors are fabricated the same as in concrete then there should be no problem hanging drywall along with lights etc


----------

